# 'Never Too Old'



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qSJEc-F1Kk

Have a look at these two 'V's having fun flushing rabbits for a Finish Goshawk to catch.
What a great team they make and have a look at the grey beard on the one!!

Great stuff, sorry bunny lovers!!

Hobbsy


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Impressive, thanks for sharing. Left me speechless, never too old indeed.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow, that's a pretty cool hunting combo. Vizslas to flush them and hawks to take them out? Very interesting to watch!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

From reading about the history of the breed, I understand that the Vizsla was first used (back in the Middle Ages) to hunt with falcons and a human with a crossbow. Triple whammy!


----------

